# Tormek sharpening system



## kennspens (Mar 5, 2010)

Has anyone used the new smaller tormek grinder, the t-3 i think.  It's 200 bucks cheaper and on the border of my price range.


----------



## Mac (Mar 6, 2010)

No ,have never used one but saw a very interesting demo. Thought I needed one at the time but had to go another way, you know$.
Already had an 8 inch grinder, just bought a fine wheel and the Oneway Wolverine system. Have'nt looked back ,afraid to.


----------



## wickford (Mar 6, 2010)

I have one and LOVE it!!!  great machine and puts an amazingly sharp edge on the tools.  with the wood turner's kit, there's not a turning tool I could find that it wouldn't put a scary sharp edge on!!  For the money, I'd have a hard time justifying the T-7 over the t-3.

If you get one, you will not be dissappointed!!

Jeff


----------



## arkie (Mar 6, 2010)

I love mine too, but don't expect to get by without some extra jigs for turning tools.  Make sure you add up the total outlay so you don't end up with an expensive piece of equipment you can't fully use.


----------



## Umeubbe (Mar 6, 2010)

kennspens said:


> Has anyone used the new smaller tormek grinder, the t-3 i think. It's 200 bucks cheaper and on the border of my price range.


 
Hello kennspens.

I have had a Tormek T-7 and it is a great machine. As with everything necessary to learn from the beginning so even Tormek with all its accessories and jigs, if you need so many. They are also expensive. The difference between T 3 and T-7 is really just the grindstone is bigger, wider and T-7 is designed for operation over a long period, it is not overloaded as T-3 can be with its weaker engine.
 Link:  http://www.tormek.com/sv/ 

Best wishes, Urban


----------



## kennspens (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the info.  The only other question i have is how easy or difficult is it to use?


----------



## Umeubbe (Mar 7, 2010)

Kennpens.
It is not as easy as when you look at the demo video so you should practice on something cheap before sharpens its finest tools. But you learn quickly and with good results. The only thing wrong with the Tormek is the price, too expensive. :wink:

Urban


----------



## PaulDoug (Mar 7, 2010)

I do not know for sure about this, but might be worth looking into, I've heard you can buy the Grizzly sharpener ant than buy the Tormek jigs to use and save some money.


----------



## Whaler (Mar 7, 2010)

I have the Jet and am real happy with it. For quick touch ups I still use my belt sander.


----------



## Padre (Mar 7, 2010)

I had the Tormek T-7 Ultimate for a year.  It eventually does put a very nice edge on tools, but it is extremely slow.  This is *NOT* a machine that will put a quick edge on a skew or gouge in the midst of turning something. This is the type of system you gather all of your dull tools together and spend an hour or two sharpening them.  And, as with any water based sharpening system, it can be messy.  Also, it does not do any wide bladed tools well.  Actually, it sucks at planes and wide chisels.  And if you don't empty out and clean the basin with regularity, it really looks ugly and gets encrusted with 'stuff.'

With the T-3 you will also spend some good $$$ on getting the add-ons and accessories you need for wood turning.  Plan that in your purchase too.  

Grizzly sells a comparable system, as does Jet.  You should look at those as well.

I ended up selling it and getting the Wolverine system, and getting the Tormek skew attachment for a bench grinder.  I still gets scary sharp but it does it in about 10% of the time it took with the Tormek.

I have also heard good reviews of the Worksharp 3000.

My .02 worth.


----------



## Fred (Mar 7, 2010)

Chip states ... "And, as with any water based sharpening system, it can be messy. Also, it does not do any wide bladed tools well. Actually, it sucks at planes and wide chisels."

I use my Tormek each and every time I go to turn ... religiously. The time spent is well worth the end results which quite often is a lot of time saved in finish work.

As for 'messy' due to the use of water ... maybe so. I just keep a towel nearby and dry my tools following the sharpening and polishing I just gave them. A second advantage is that NO dust and metal filings are to be found all over the counter top or elsewhere. No sparks and thus no chance of fire too!

Also, a magnet epoxied to the inside of the water tank under the water and right in front of where the wheel enters the water will catch all the metal filings that are removed. This keeps the rusty water from developing. I put a small piece of clear baggie over the front (water side) of the magnet and grab this baggie from underneath the water, pull it off the magnet, and wad it up and throw it away when I am finished using the Tormek.

Now all I have to do is change the water ever so often to eliminate the remains of the wheel grit that is normal while sharpening.

One more word of caution ... NEVER put soap or anything but water into the water trough. This is because the wheel is glued together when made and it can and probably will dissolve if one adds oil/soap/etc. and not water. The stones are not cheap either, so why chance it.

For anyone using a grinder, have you ever compared the difference in the edges of a blade that is done by your grinder against one that has been sharpened and POLISHED by the Tormek? This difference is passed along to your finished wood. A small jewelers lupe will show what I am referring to. Grinding produces a jagged edge in comparison ... but if that is what you are using and you are happy, then I am NOT looking for any argument or discussion as to who is right vs wrong!


----------



## Umeubbe (Mar 8, 2010)

Fred said:


> Chip states ... "And, as with any water based sharpening system, it can be messy. Also, it does not do any wide bladed tools well. Actually, it sucks at planes and wide chisels."
> 
> I use my Tormek each and every time I go to turn ... religiously. The time spent is well worth the end results which quite often is a lot of time saved in finish work.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Fred.

I agree what you said about Tormek and could not have expressed myself better. Personally I think the Tormek is a super good machine but as someone said it takes too long if one is to grind away a lot. As I grind a lot of knives I wanted a machine that is faster, because off that way I sold my Tormek and bought a Mado Superschliff MNS 630
Link: http://www.markus-heucher.de/shop/p...schliff-MNS-630-Nassband-Schleifmaschine.html

Urban


----------



## Bree (Mar 8, 2010)

Padre said:


> I had the Tormek T-7 Ultimate for a year. It eventually does put a very nice edge on tools, but it is extremely slow. This is *NOT* a machine that will put a quick edge on a skew or gouge in the midst of turning something. This is the type of system you gather all of your dull tools together and spend an hour or two sharpening them. And, as with any water based sharpening system, it can be messy. Also, it does not do any wide bladed tools well. Actually, it sucks at planes and wide chisels. And if you don't empty out and clean the basin with regularity, it really looks ugly and gets encrusted with 'stuff.'
> 
> With the T-3 you will also spend some good $$$ on getting the add-ons and accessories you need for wood turning. Plan that in your purchase too.
> 
> ...


 
I have the Grizzly T10010 10" Wet Grinder which you can get for $189.  I paid $169 when they had it on sale.

http://grizzly.com/products/t10010

This product is made by Scheppach and is the private label version of their Tiger 2500.  It is functionally equivalent to a Tormek T7 and uses most Tormek jigs right out of the box.  For the cost of a Kingwood Cigar Pen, I had my gunsmith make an adapter that allows me to use the Tormek Leather Profiling Wheels on the Grizzly.  You could also use the Tormek Planer jig by doing a little drilling to relocate the post supports since the  posts have a slightly different width on the Grizzly.

Scheppach makes a similarly priced planer jig so I did not find it necessary to drill the top but it is easily done if you prefer the Tormek Planer jig.  Bottom line... you can have a 10" wet grinder with all your Tormek jigs for the price of a T7 and maybe have a few bucks to spare.


----------



## BKelley (Mar 8, 2010)

I bought the T-3 for three reasons, weight, size and price.  I've only used it about 10 times and it suits me fine.  I'm a nut for sharpness and clean grind lines.  I can whole heartly recommend the T-3


----------



## Fred (Mar 8, 2010)

Urban ...

I like your choie of sharpening tool. It looks like it an do it all for you!

Bree ...

I agree with your logic on saving money these days. Danged I never did get my 'stimulus check' as I was promised. All I got was '''''Change!''''!


----------



## ssajn (Mar 11, 2010)

I have the Jet sharpener and love it. I do prefer the Tormek jigs though. The Jet is about $90 cheaper than the Tormek T-3 at Woodcraft.
The Jet also has a full 10" wheel.


----------



## jfoh (Mar 11, 2010)

I have the full size Tormek with the regular and the new, finer grain stones. Jigs out the you know what. End up using three for almost everything. There is not a dull chisel or edged tool in my shop. You can get things scary sharp, if you want. The smaller version was not out when I bought mine but I like the full size version just fine. If space is a problem the smaller version should fit and they both work well from most reports. End up with a lot of money tied up in a tool but it will last a lifetime. This tool cost more than all but one of my lathes.


----------

